# Been a while since we were last here... In the awful 2ww had + and -



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

So we had a lovely hatching blast transferred on the 30th Nov and given the official test date of 13th. But of course we tested early on Friday night (yeah I know) it was a faint positive on fr, so sat morning tested again was a bit more faint... Sunday morning tested with clear blue and looked negative and Sunday afternoon tried with fr and again negative. Af was due on Sunday and still hasn't arrived but I'm on the progestrone, still having a pain in the right side that I'v had all along, boobs not as sore and back not acheing as much. My rationale mind is that I'v probably had a chemical pregnancy, but my irrational mind is still holding on making excuses that the clear blue isn't as sensitive as fr and the fr on the Sunday may of been diluted, I am banned from testing again until Wednesday when I am supposed to test but I am totally driving myself insane 🤔 What's everyone's views? I can't post in Th ******** group as I don't want friends and family to see x


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Divas,

We tested a little early at 7dp5dt then daily to OTD at 9dp5dt. Even though it was the same test brand from the same batch our line density/colour was completely inconsistent. What I learnt from this is a line is a line! 
For at least one test it was really feint until late in the developing time stage. Hopefully this isn't a chemical, will keep my fingers crossed you go back to positive tests! 

Herts x


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

So the test was negative this morning, still no AF, so I'm not sure what happens now, waiting for clinic to ring but on the advice they gave I'v to carry on taking the meds 🙄


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

So sorry to hear this  
Hopefully a wonderful Christmas with your little boy will make it a little easier (not that any of these disappointments/setbacks are ever easy!)  

Herts x


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks, it's been harder than I expected it to be but yes little one is super excited when he sees Santa and can't wait to see his little face when he opens his presents x


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

I had the same with my 2nd FET in November - very faint positive on frer nothing on any other tests
Was getting grumpy as hell as I felt as pregnant as I had with my 1st FET which was a BFP (tho MC at 5.5 weeks). Suddenly didn't 'feel pregnant' anymore and line was getting fainter. It was a very stressful way of coming to terms with BFN and the ups and downs hit dw even harder than me. This time I'm not going to test until otd (2nd Feb) but that's easy to say 2dp5dt.


----------

